# Your Speakers



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

What are you currently using and liking?


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Currently running a 2x12 with Celestion G12M Heritage Series Greenbacks


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

Jet City 1x12, with a 'made for' Eminence that's supposed to be one of their good models though I forget which one. Nothing I have records better.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

Eminence Lynch Super V's in a Saxon closed 2x12.
pretty nice actually....I'd like to hear them against some V30's. I don't think there'd be a lot of difference.


----------



## rhh7 (Mar 14, 2008)

Eminence Red Coat "The Wizard", 1X12, 80 watts @16 ohms, 103 db...loud and clean! Epiphone Valve Junior closed back cab made of birchwood plywood.


----------



## bzrkrage (Mar 20, 2011)

hmm, Eminence Canabis Rex 8ohm 12" in her new cab. Very nice & warm.
Also 2x12" 1967 Oxfords from a Fender Twin. (Running 12.45ohms, measured. go figure) loud.
And 4x12" Blackheart cab, stock. " Eminence BH1216B speakers and specifically voiced for closed back cabinets."
Very loud.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk -& All Round Nice Guy.


----------



## Stratin2traynor (Sep 27, 2006)

Got a 112 with a WGS ET65 - using it with my Fender Superchamp XD head - best matchup ever. 

Greenback in my Trinity 18W but I have a WGS Reaper on the way which I'm looking forward to trying.

Also have a Traynor DHX212 with Greenbacks and a 212 loaded with Weber Blue Dogs (ceramic and alnico)


----------



## bluzfish (Mar 12, 2011)

Mesa Lonestar 23" 1 X 12 with standard Black Shadow speaker. Solid marine grade Baltic Birch cabinet @ only 36 lbs with fat clean Fender-like tones and mellowing with age.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

I have a Traynor DH2x12 with a WGS Reaper and a Veteran 30.

My YGL1 has a Weber Blue Dog that I use along with a DH1x12 with a Silver Bell, both alnico.

I have a Zbest 1x12 with a Celestion V30 for my Carmen Ghia.

I also have a Fender Twin and an M80 on mothballs with the original speakers.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

I have a 1 x 12 Kustom with stock speaker.


----------



## surlybastard (Feb 20, 2011)

I've built up a bit of variety over the past number of years. I've got my Marshall 425A cabinet with the stock G12C Greenback speakers, these are the ones that were built for the Hendrix Super JH100 amp. My Fender Blues Jr. II has a Eminence Wizard which makes that amp scream, and I have a 1x12 that I primarily play my Blackstar HT-5 through that has a Celestion V30, I had a Governor in that cab until recently but traded for the V30 and couldn't believe how much more I liked the V30


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Eminence Ragin Cajun in a 1x10 closed back Saxon cab. Had the Cajun just hanging around. Found the cab here (Greco I think) a really good deal. I now run my Vox Pathfinder 15r and Champ XD through it. Much fuller sound from each.


----------



## Option1 (May 26, 2012)

Using an Electro Voice EVM12L in a closed back (although it can be open-backed) Peavey Classic 112e cab. I have no real idea if it's a good set up or not, but I like it until I know otherwise. 

Neil


----------



## gtrguy (Jul 6, 2006)

Bunch of speakers in various amps/cabs-

Celestion- G12-65, G12M-25, G12H-30
Jensen- C12N, P12R
Weber- Sig10s, Sig12, 12F150, Ceramic Blue Dog 12


----------



## zurn (Oct 21, 2009)

Saxon 2x12 Pine cab with a Celestion G12h30 20th anniversary and WGS Green Beret for my Traynor YBA-2A
Trinity Tweed 5E3 combo with a Celestion Blue
Fender '68 Custom DR with a Celestion V-type.


----------



## dcole (Oct 8, 2008)

Marshall 1965B cabinet. Comes stock with 4 Celestion G10L-35. Wicked sounding cab. With a Fender Bandmaster Reverb, the sound is so thick and chimmey. With a modified Blackheart BH100H, the chugs are so slamming and tight. It takes anything I give it and spits it out awesome.


----------



## gtone (Nov 1, 2009)

Pair of Creamback H75's in a Saxon oversized 2X12 to match my '70 JMP.
Pair of WGS Green Berets in a Vox 2X12 for my '66 Bassman.
Single WGS Reaper 30 in my Phaez DaisyCutter combo.
Single Celestion Blue in my Vintage47 Ric Supreme combo.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Celestion G12-65 in my jcm800 412 and peavey jsx sheffields in my jsx cab.


----------



## Animalboy71 (Oct 13, 2012)

I'm a Weber Blue Dog & Silver Bell lover myself. Both 50 watts / 16 Ohms & Ceramic. Love these things but I still want to try the Alnico versions as well as Celestion Golds.


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

My main speakers are an Eminence Private Jack and Reignmaker, as well as the Jensen 10" in my Bassman combo. I'm happy with all, though I want to try the Eminence 10" alnico blues in my bassman. 

I've previously had a cab with G12H-30s and V30s in it and really dug that balance.


----------



## TA462 (Oct 30, 2012)

Celestion Vintage 30's.


----------



## b-nads (Apr 9, 2010)

Emi copperhead 10s in my '68 Vibrolux Reverb (swapping to 1058s though).

EV SRO 12L in '64 Deluxe Reverb (probably gonna try something more amp appropriate though - this one has no headroom and the magnet is so big it pulls the reverb springs and makes it sound pitiful).


----------



## Stonehead (Nov 12, 2013)

I'm using a YBX212 cab with Celestion V30's and they sound frigg'n awesome.


----------



## notjoeaverage (Oct 6, 2008)

2x12 closed back G12H30 and V30
2x12 1/3 open back G12H30 and G12M Greenback

going to build a vertical 2x12 convertible back G12M Greenback and V30


----------



## Roryfan (Apr 19, 2010)

I guess the answer is mostly Celestion:

'62 Princeton went from a Lil Buddy to a Weber Sig Alnico. The Emi was too dark w/ HBs, jury's still out on the Weber, hoping it's just taking a long time to break in. 

'66 Vibrolux Reverb = original Jensen C10Ns

18W Marshall & extension cab = Celestion G12M20 (aged Greenbacks)

Stage Craft oversized, convertible 112 cab loaded with a Celestion Alnico Gold (currently open back)

Vox repro 212 cab loaded with a pair of '65 Silver Bells. This sees a lot of action from AC4 & '69 JMP 20W tremelo heads.

The vintage Silver Bells have a great chime & were well worth the $$$. 

The Gold is very similar to a Blue but much smoother & louder (single Gold has more volume than the pair of Silver Bells), works well on its' own. Absolutely everything loves the Gold, even the brown Princeton.


Had to sell off a couple of 212s due to a space issue, but did some speaker experimenting last year. FWIW here are my random musings:

Chinese & UK G12M25 - less "sizzle" on the UK speakers, Greenbacks work best when paired w/ something else.

Gold & Blue combo: good as long as you don't push the Blue too much (i.e. 20W JMP is "too much"), otherwise can get some top end harshness.

Tone Tubby Red Alnico: better in an open back cab, but unless you're trying to tame a DRRI is too dark on it's own. Works fairly well with a Greenback, but I still prefer the Greenback/G12H30 combo.

Scumback H series (their version of a G12H): lovely on its' own or when paired with a Greenback. Fantastic speakers, but something had to go.


----------



## Duster (Dec 28, 2007)

Voltage 112 cab with a WGS Reaper in it. Mostly play my Suhr Corso through it.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

Mesa LSS 112 combo with a Celestion Gold. Amazing cleans. When asked on Grailtone what was a good replacement speaker for that amp: the only answer is Gold! I concur!

Mesa Thiele with an EVM-12L.

I've also got a vertical 212 with a pair of Soldano-voiced Eminence Legends. I used the Legends in my 212 Roadster - I like them better than the V30's that were original. Put the V30's back when I got rid of the Roady though. (My back thanks me every morning for that decision....).




hollowbody said:


> My main speakers are an Eminence Private Jack and Reignmaker, as well as the Jensen 10" in my Bassman combo. I'm happy with all, though I want to try the Eminence 10" alnico blues in my bassman.
> 
> I've previously had a cab with G12H-30s and V30s in it and really dug that balance.


Is that Reignmaker the one with the adjustable attenuator on the magnet. How does it sound/work? I've been tempted to try one in my DRRI to get a little more into the power tubes in smaller rooms. But with the LSS, that amp doesn't get out much anymore.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Mostly Eminence. Red Coat, Red Fang, Governor, Reignmaker, Tonker, Lil Buddy, and I can't remember what all the others are. One of my cabs has a Celestion.

Chiefly though, a Red Fang in the YCV20, and a Reignmaker in the YCV50. The Red Fang is simply glorious. The Reignmaker is good but the bloom is off the rose and I might just put a Red Fang in it too.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

High/Deaf said:


> Is that Reignmaker the one with the adjustable attenuator on the magnet. How does it sound/work? I've been tempted to try one in my DRRI to get a little more into the power tubes in smaller rooms. But with the LSS, that amp doesn't get out much anymore.


Yup, that's the one.

It works pretty well, actually. I like not having to haul around an extra piece of gear, especially one that needs to be plugged-in, like my Ultimate Attenuator. 

It doesn't decrease volume too much, though - we're talking 9db - so things can still get plenty loud. 

I find that at maximum attenuation, notes sustain a little funny, but other than that, it's a decent-sounding, British-voiced speaker that has a useful trick.


----------



## bolero (Oct 11, 2006)

Scumbacks
Jensen neo
G12-65's
Eminence Red Fangs
Eminence Private Jacks
Fane alnico 12


----------



## GTmaker (Apr 24, 2006)

daydreaming about speakers and such is one thing BUT what you actualy are using now is as good a review as you can get.
Congrats and thanks to all that have posted in this thread...very informative.

I personaly have a couple of webers and an Eminence Lil Buddy...

keep on rockin

G.


----------



## BEACHBUM (Sep 21, 2010)

Twin Reverb = Two Eminence Texas Heats

Mesa Express 550+ = Two Eminence C Rex's

SCXD = One Celestion C90

Peavey VT Classic = Two Jensen C12K's

Peavey Valve King = One Eminence Texas Heat

Frontman 25R = One Eminence Ragin Cajun


----------



## Tone Chaser (Mar 2, 2014)

Celestion G12H30 Anniversary, one original, one Chinese: I use these the most in the YGM 3 and Dr. Z Maz 18

Jensen re-issue P12R, in my original relic tweed Blues Jr. I have tried others; the Jensen is a keeper in this particular amp, for what I do with it. It can sound priceless.

Emminence Reignmaker: in a spare cab. It has it's shining moment's. The cab is likely most of the issue because it is just an old Line 6 amp case. I just don't feel like removing the speakers anymore from the above amps. They are so very right for what I do. Perhaps the biggest personal road block with this speaker for me is the feature that makes it endearing. The ability to adjust and tweak for that sweet spot means being able to access the back of the amp several times while confined in limited space wearing or holding a guitar.

Peavey Black Widow 12" for when I want little to no breakup, clean, clean, clean!

Peavey Scorpion 10" takes a kicking and comes back for more.

Stock speakers in all my Gallien Krueger amps.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

A JBL 2110 in my Princeton. A quad of P10Rs (3 originals and one a modern replacement) in my Bassman. A Weber 10A100 (P10R replacement) in a small cab awaiting installation of an amp. A 12" Eminence Patriot and Jensen C12N waiting to go into a Feiten-style cab I want to make, and a Jensen C12R from the mid-1960s that I want to use for a dual 6V6 amp rebuild (maybe a Tremolux, maybe a brownface Princeton). My Heathkit TA-16 has whatever it came with; some sort of Utah or CTS 12" speakers.


----------



## Judas68fr (Feb 5, 2013)

I've been through a lot of speakers with my Blues Junior and ended my quest with the Texas Heat. Great speaker for this amp!


----------



## drwow (Oct 20, 2013)

A '70 Altec 417c in a YCV50 Blue, with a '90s Celestion V30 in the sealed extension cab (YCX12)...

I have used 417's since the '70s, ("c" and "h" versions) they are my absolute favourite guitar speaker, I find the "c" version a bit warmer sounding. I'm getting a nice mix with the V30 in the sealed cab. I was going to swap them around to see how it would sound, but I like it too much now. (I don't often say nice things about Celestions, heh...)


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Mooh said:


> Chiefly though, a Red Fang in the YCV20, and a Reignmaker in the YCV50. The Red Fang is simply glorious. The Reignmaker is good but the bloom is off the rose and I might just put a Red Fang in it too.
> .


Update: Well, I didn't put a Red Fang in the YCV50, instead I installed a Cannabis Rex and it's a good fit in every way. I am likely going to put the Reignmaker in something else (or sell it), but for the moment it waits in a box on the shelf.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## SaxonCabs (May 4, 2009)

#1 Choice is the Red Fang 12. They sound amazing with every amp I toss at them. 
#2 G10 Golds. Used mostly with the LSS in a 4x10 setup but they too sound great with all my amps.


----------



## xbolt (Jan 1, 2008)

83 2203 and 1960A 4x G12-65










Tremoverb through 83 1960A w/ 2x G12-65 and 2x EVM12L 










60W 5150 through 
65 Fender Bassman 2x12 w/ Celestion G12 Alnico Gold and Weber Blue Dog 12A
or 
77 1960A 4x G12M-25 Blackbacks



































Laney AOR50 through 1960A w/ 2x G12M-70 and 2x Vintage 30s









1965A


----------



## Tybone (Feb 12, 2006)

Tone Tubby Alnico in the Tweed Deluxe
1x12 Cab With EVM-12S
2x12 With G12-65s
2x12 With 1 Alnico and 1 Ceramic Tone Tubby.
Two Rock Combo Cab with G12-65 Heritage


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

I currently use either a Traynor 1 x 12 closed back with a Celestion vintage 30, or a custom made (Derek Bell) 1 x 12 closed back with an Eminence Red Coat.


















But for the most part I'm using these.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Xbolt, 83 2203 into matching cab - we're practically related!

Im perma-loaning a saxon oversize 212 with V30's with the peters.


----------

